# Pixel Artist Wanted



## Beware (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm working on a mini album of 8bit music loops.  Nothing monumental, just something I've done for fun.  Seven tracks made of 6-8 loops each (one track in each musical mode [Ionian, Dorian, Phrygian, Lydian, Mixolydian, Aeolian, and Locrian]).  It's called Mobius Strip and I'm looking for someone creative to help design and create the front and back cover art.


----------



## Cablephish (Feb 13, 2009)

I kinda had an idea...

What if you could put the characters of Mother 3 on it?

The Magypsies?

After all, they're named after those things you just named...


----------



## Beware (Feb 14, 2009)

Not a bad idea.  I'll think about it, but I'd rather it have more significance to the title.


----------



## Cablephish (Feb 14, 2009)

Oooh.

How about those characters, on a mobius strip?

I don't know how that would really work, but I'm just throwing around ideas...


----------



## Reaper (Feb 14, 2009)

I used to pixel pretty well. But no realistic stuff(animals and nature etc)


----------

